# 6.5K/month for 2-year working experiences



## Sariayu (Aug 7, 2015)

Dear all

I got an offer from Life science MNC in Singapore with 6.5K/month - is it a fair offer for a female whose master degree with 2-year working experience in Germany before.

Thank you


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sariayu said:


> Dear all
> 
> I got an offer from Life science MNC in Singapore with 6.5K/month - is it a fair offer for a female whose master degree with 2-year working experience in Germany before.
> 
> Thank you


When it comes to wages and benefits etc, Asia is or can be like living on another planet. I have no direct information on Singapore, but most countries in Asia like where we are in the Philippines will and can LEGALLY discriminate depending on sex, age, marital status etc.

Hopefully someone in Singapore will have more and better information for you. Hope the employment works out.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

This is an above average salary for your background. Congratulations!
However, since living costs in Singapore are high, this is plenty only for a single person - are you planning to come with family?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> When it comes to wages and benefits etc, Asia is or can be like living on another planet. I have no direct information on Singapore, but most countries in Asia like where we are in the Philippines will and can LEGALLY discriminate depending on sex, age, marital status etc.


Such discrimination happens anywhere in the world ... though it's officially acknowledged or not is the difference 

Back to Singapore, if you join a multi national company or a research institute allied with the government, pay and benefits are in bands, so you don't go too far off the numbers 

6.5 K is decent pay, for a research post.


----------



## Sariayu (Aug 7, 2015)

beppi said:


> This is an above average salary for your background. Congratulations!
> However, since living costs in Singapore are high, this is plenty only for a single person - are you planning to come with family?


I will live alone for a certain time but me and my boyfriend we are planning if I take this job then he will also try to get a position in Singapore but this takes time

Btw could you please advise me where to live to get a better apartment price but also convenient area as the office nearby to the raffles place.

Thank you


----------



## Sariayu (Aug 7, 2015)

simonsays said:


> Such discrimination happens anywhere in the world ... though it's officially acknowledged or not is the difference
> 
> Back to Singapore, if you join a multi national company or a research institute allied with the government, pay and benefits are in bands, so you don't go too far off the numbers
> 
> 6.5 K is decent pay, for a research post.


This is not a research post but supply chain - do you think it's still a decent pay? Thank you.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Sariayu said:


> This is not a research post but supply chain - do you think it's still a decent pay? Thank you.


With 2 years experience ?

Yes, it's a good pay.

Though in today's world, you should try to find out the benefits in kind


----------



## EdisonFoo (Oct 8, 2014)

Definitely above the market average


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

Sariayu said:


> This is not a research post but supply chain - do you think it's still a decent pay? Thank you.


6.5K is definitely an above average salary for 2+ years supply chain role.

I guess you are getting this salary bcz of your education background.
Degrees do matter in Singapore and in Supply chain APICS CPIM is also given a lot of value.

Rent is pretty expensive in Singapore compare to Germany.I lived in Lubeck for 2 years and was paying 1100 euro for a 2 bed-room apartment (in 3 room in Singapore vocab). A similar size/type of HDB apartment will cost you min $2500. If you go for condo then that 'll be more expensive.

But the best part in Singapore is Tax. With 6.5K salary, you 'll be paying around 2% tax...In lubeck my take home salary was less than 60% of what was my salary.


----------



## juyyo (Aug 19, 2015)

that is a really good pay! accept it and welcome to singapore!


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

oh congratulation. Just 2 years exp you got offer with 6.5K. It is really good with it. Even myself / my friends with more than 5 years in SAP we even cannot get 6K. Your negotiation skills are very great indeed.

If you are stay alone, you can share apartment with other ones so will cost you just around 1K (if u stay alone for 1 room). Food in Singapore is cheap. public transport is cheap as well.


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

beppi said:


> This is an above average salary for your background. Congratulations!
> However, since living costs in Singapore are high, this is plenty only for a single person - are you planning to come with family?


what he said is totally true.


----------

